# Grooming set?



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I never groomed Bear, just a brush and occasionally cutting out of mats.
With Kenzie, I'd like to keep her looking groomed as much as possible. Especially since I do plan on doing some sort of dog sport with her, I'd like her to look nice!
What are your favorite grooming tools and also any brands you would recommend?
I'm planning on grooming coat, tail, ears & feet

I'm thinking:
mat rake or undercoat rake (are they the same thing?)
pin brush
scissors (are there any that don't cost $100)
comb
slicker? or does the pin brush serve the same purpose?
thinning/texturizing shears??? 
I have nail clippers already.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I bought a $28 set of thinning shears that work great. 

The link to where I bought them, and a picture of Bella's ear after trimming is in this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=121896


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

It can be pricey, but i found the best grooming tool is a forced air dryer. It makes the coat look so nice. Other than that, you've got a good list. I use an undercoat rake, thinning shears, straight shears, a comb (one with wide teeth on one side and narrow on the other) and a pin brush. I also bought the Eric Strickland grooming DVD.


----------

